# JB/3.x kernel source for the TF201 released today by Asus



## YoMarK (May 2, 2012)

Noticed today that Asus has released the kernel source from the JellyBean update: http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=nl-nl&m=Eee+Pad+Transformer+Prime+TF201&p=20&s=16 .
It's dated 02-10-2012, and i've mirrored it here: http://www.lavrijsen.org/kernel_V10_4_2_15.zip


----------

